# cat problems



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Im having some cat problems with my homers  . Evey morning I let them out to fly but then every afternoon I have 3-4 cats come into my yard and try to catch my birds. I have a cat of my own but she isnt always out side and also im worried because one of my pigeons grew up my cat so she is used to cats and not scared of them. And I cannot tell the owners because they are never home. What can I do?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, I guess it will have to be a mutual thing. I have a cat too. She has brought me two pigeons in the past. I keep her indoors for the most part, or on a leash. God knows how many birds she killed before she started bringing them home.
Since your Pij's are used to cats, it will be hard to keep them safe from other cats not in your control. About the nieghbors...they will probably ask you to keep your cat indoors too, and at the same time they will probably say better yet, how about keepinbg your birds in their cage/aviary.

Unless you are all going to keep your cats indoors, I guess you'll just have to pull up a nice garden bench and watch the whole herd. But then again you might get really giving neighbors. Keep us posted if you find a natural deterent to your situation. Good luck, Yong


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

well my cat is ok. You see, my cat is actually portecting my birds because she grew up with them so she chases them off and when I found them trying to grab one of my favorite homers........I chaced that cat right down the alley. Thats what friends are for. My birds are my best freinds. I spend more time with them than I do with my own friends.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have you tried giving the 'invaders' a good squirt from a water pistol? Sometimes puts cats off.

John


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If all else fails .You might try to trap them. Or get a dog for the backyard. I have had to trap cats befor when they becamme a problem. Cats and birds do not mix well. So sometimes it a must to remove the problem


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Rosey,
I suggest a couple of things. First call up your local animal control and find out if there is a bylaw for cats that trespass on your property. It is a common bylaw. There is one here in Toronto. 
Next, write a letter/note to the owners of the trespassing cat. You want to bring to their attention that their cat is trespassing on your property and you need to find a solution to this problem. You do not need to tell them that you have pigeons or that your cat is sometimes outside. This actually is none of their concern. Your property is your property. In your letter you could suggest that they let their cat out only once it is night and bring it in BEFORE dawn. If there is a bylaw you should mention it (the animal control can give you a copy if you want/need the wording) and tell them the consequences of having their cat trespassing. Be friendly - neighbours are usually there for a long time and you want to work with them on issues but you also need to be firm. Leave the letter/note in their mailbox signed with your phone number so they can contact you and try to work something out.
Next-befriend their cat! It is SO MUCH EASIER to remove an unwanted guest if it will come to you!!! Once you have befriended it - put it in a carrier. Let the neighbours know that you have their cat each time it happens. OR, release the cat at night. 

If there is a bylaw you could take it to the animal control and tell them whose cat it belongs to and the nieghbours will have to pay a fine. 

IMPORTANT-I would NOT take the cat there unless you have the neighbours phone # and KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SOMEONE IS AT THEIR HOME AT THAT PRECISE TIME. I say this because you do NOT want a mistake at Animal Control and for them to mistakenly put the cat down. That situation would be horrific. Wait at Animal Control while they phone the neighbour and wait until you know the neighbour has arrived. You want to insure their cat is fine and is being picked up. 
If you need to resort to doing this, your neighbours will realize that you are serious about your request and will work with you. 

I have had to do this with a couple of neighbours & their cats and although they are not happy with me, they keep their cats indoors during the day and it saves the lives of many many birds and other smaller wildlife.

IMO: Cats should be kept indoors. They are responsible for killing over ONE MILLION BIRDS A DAY. 

Julianne


----------



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

I think u should stone the cat(s ) down and/or through water at them if they ever come near the loft.....


----------



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

I hate cats because of that--they should hunt somewhere/something else


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Pig-eon, thats a horrible comment. A cat is still a living creature. No more or less special that your pigeons. Stoning is cruel. My own cat was stoned by kids, and now he is terrified of them. Who do you think it hurt more?? The kids or the cat? I have both pigeons and cats, true not all live harmoniously, but they all do have the right to live happy , safe, and healthy. Grow up...Re think your comment as it does tend to make you not a true animal rescue person or animal lover. Yong


----------



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

its better to protect (some how) ur birds from being eaten


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

**sighs**

Hey all,

I have a cat and a pigeon as well. My cat isn't friendly to everyopne, but lives inside with my family. Well, the neighbor next to use has a lot! I mean maybe 5 but that is a lot. My cage there isn't a real way a cat can get in. In the winter, I find cat prints onto of my cage. The cats are all wild, and they kill many birds, but to me it is the way god made it and the cyrcle of live. As sad as it is I can't do anything. I have seem poeple swerve across the road to kill a pigeon. I have seem a cat killed by a car, who I nick named "White Socks" baecsue his paws where white. This happened a few days ago, he was killed, and there is still blood and marks on the road. I couldn't kill any animal. 

~David


----------



## Pige-on (Aug 16, 2004)

*snif* its so poetic


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*What?*

What is?!?!?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think we want no posts which advocate cruelty to animals, whatever they may be.

There are humane ways to deal with cat problems.

John


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*cat needs water*

i have several pigeons which the neighborhood cats seem to notice my own cat will lay in the street two feet from the birds while they pick at the ground and not even seem to notice them, he also chases other cats from the yard, my birds seem to know the diffrence between cats,however he goes off mice hunting for hours at a time as i live close to the bay he has a large hunting area anyway one cat was becoming a problem now i have my own have a hart trap to relocate racoons from time to time but this cat was insistant on having lunch with my birds and i have one that cant fly so once i trapped this cat of course thoughts of evil ran tru my head but it may be some little girls favorite friend so and this may sound inhumane to some but i hit him with the garden hose a few times while in the trap then i let him out. i see him from time to time but NOT in my yard or even close so far this has held up for three months hopefully he has a good memory


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

You can putting a cat repelent out around your yard. You can get it at pet stores. Also, ammonia and water mix or vinegar and water (strong) irritates their eyes and skin (but doesn't hurt them) might get the lesson aross to LEAVE and NOT come back.
I also think pet cats should stay in the house. In Australia they have decimated native birds and small animals. I wouldn't trust a cat around a bird... too much instinct to hunt and kill built in.
Wendy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Same ol," same ol."*

Hi Everyone

SSDD. I have nothing against cats. I have one, her name is Penny, used to be abused and adopted by me. I love her. Would she kill a bird if she could? Absolutely. Do I love her anyway? Yes! Do I let her out to kill any birds or small animals she may find? NO. I give a sh*t.

Anyone who lets their cats roam outdoors to wreak havoc are the ones to blame. Not the cat. The humans who own them and cannot be bothered to take care of them and be responsible are either stupid or evil. Choose your poison. If the shoe fits, wear it.

This topic has been covered ad nauseum, just check out the search option and you will see what I mean.

If you search the threads, you will see the idiots who will say "Not MY cat!," but it is a bunch of B.S. I went through a phase of not blaming starving feral cats who were looking for food, but resenting well fed pet cats who would kill for the fun of it. It is ANY cat's nature to hunt and kill prey, whether starving or not. That is just the way they are made. It is a shame, but we have to hope the owners of these cats will be responsible to keep them indoors, but, sadly, often times these people cannot be bothered. Sorry if I offend anyone, but THEY are really the idiots, and you know who you are...do me a favor and please spare me your pathetic and ineffective excuses. Go to Google and see how many birds are killed by your pets annually, it is inexcusable. All because "Kitty" needs to be out in the fresh air to kill. They can get fresh air through an open window. As a matter of fact, I had four cats in the past. One lived to 15, one lived to 17, and one lived to 18 and the all time "champeen" lived to 23. And on top of it, the one that lived to 23, spent the first 7 years of her life outdoors and the last 16 years strictly indoors, and she did fine, so spare me the pathetic and ineffective excuses. Do you know the average lifespan of an outdoor cat? Eight years.

If you really love your cat, and sorry, I really have to question you cat owners who let your cats roam. If you really love them, you would want them to live as long as possible, wouldn't you. Let's see, 8 years for outdoor cat....20 something years for indoor cat. I guess if you really love them, you would keep them indoors. I guess the lazy, irresponsilbe owners don't give a crap and let their cats roam and die early and kill all the innocent birds and little animals, etc. Geez, why do people like that even bother to own a cat? I wonder. Sorry, but it makes no sense to me, or anyone else I guess, who has a functioning brain. Ah, sweet mystery! And these people are allowed to vote for our President.......Oh my! Scary!!!

Linda


----------



## rollersloft (Dec 1, 2003)

I did not use it yet as I also have cats problem but some one advice me to have electric fance and once cat got buzzed once they would not come back again to your property


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

I totally agree John! I'm not a cat fan myself, but I wouldn't wish them any harm, as they have every right to live as other creatures do. I'm lucky in that I have two dogs, so you rarely see a cat around my house.

It comes down to the people. I mean, I wish all people would be responsible for their pets and not let them roam free. In this day and age, cats are domesticated, they don't need to be 'free' to be happy. But when people let don't take responsibility, by spaying or neutering their animals and let them roam the neighborhood, it will eventually cause problems.

Cats, just like dogs or other living creatures aren't born 'bad'. I'm sure it's instinct for a cat in the wild to try to catch a bird, doesn't mean it's right, but it's in their nature. If you have cats roaming around your neighborhood, I would definitely follow the advice of the poster who said to contact your animal control office. 

My two dogs are pittbulls and I'm constantly beseiged with hearing bad publicity about this breed of dog, it really upsets me! There are actually some cities here in the states that have actually "banned" owning a pittbull, which I find just insane! My dogs are the sweetest dogs ever, they lie down next to my little squabs and lick them, they would never hurt them or never hurt anyone. It's really true what they say, there are no bad dogs, just bad people.

Ok, sorry, I'm getting off my soapbox now. Just my 2 cents.

Izzy

Thought I would post another picture of my 'other' kids.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Your dogs are lovely Izzy! 

Totally off the subject of pigeons: In the UK there was an incident in which a child was either savaged or killed by a pit bull terier and they passed the draconian "Dangerouus Dogs Act" to clear the country of all bull terriers! (and other breeds classified as dangerous) It required all existing pit bull terriers to be registered and muzzled in public places and made rehoming or breeding of pit bull terriers illegal. It was all very sad, because the police were seizing dogs that they suspected were unregistered pit bull terriers and condemning them to death. They even seized a dog that looked to me like a greyhound, claiming that it was a bull terrier! 

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh wow Cynthia, that is so very, very sad. People that own dogs that are in fact vicious, able to hurt humans "knows" this fact and shouldn't let them get in situations that could be dangerous. I've done quite a bit of research and dogs just don't 'go crazy' all of a sudden and attack, unless there is some sort of brain tumor or something, which isn't an everyday occurence.

Media plays such a huge part in people's attitudes. It really saddens me when misinformation is broadcast, because so many people believe it must be true if it's on the news/radio/newspaper.

*sigh* I realize ranting about it isn't helping, just something I'm passionate about. I just want people to get educated, not only about dogs, but ALL types of animals.

Thanks Cynthia, Sheba and Lily are awesome dogs!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Ot*

My doglets!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Awww, adorable bunch Cynthia! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so adorable, both pics.

Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Perhaps if city pet codes made that a cat must be declawed to be kept with a town. This would help. without claws they could prey on birds and such. As the birds could struggle free most of the time. Cats for the most part are an inport breed. and can cause many problems. declawed and problemis reduced very much


----------

